# Audio dropout going from slow mo to regular speed



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

If I happen to watch something in slow mo, then press play to return to normal speed, the audio will be muted for over 10 seconds before it returns. A workaround is to briefly press rewind then play again and it returns immediately. 

I’m on my second Edge and both did it, so I’m guessing it’s not bad hardware. Anyone else experience this? Does the Bolt on TE4 do this too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinys372 (Jun 3, 2020)

philco782 said:


> If I happen to watch something in slow mo, then press play to return to normal speed, the audio will be muted for over 10 seconds before it returns. A workaround is to briefly press rewind then play again and it returns immediately.
> 
> I'm on my second Edge and both did it, so I'm guessing it's not bad hardware. Anyone else experience this? Does the Bolt on TE4 do this too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Also, audio adjusts often throughout shows. It does a "sound check" every time the audio spikes. Very frustrating.


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

philco782 said:


> If I happen to watch something in slow mo, then press play to return to normal speed, the audio will be muted for over 10 seconds before it returns. A workaround is to briefly press rewind then play again and it returns immediately.
> 
> I'm on my second Edge and both did it, so I'm guessing it's not bad hardware. Anyone else experience this? Does the Bolt on TE4 do this too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Same problem on two brand new Edge's on two different tv setups. One direct to a Samsung TV and the other in my home entertainment system thru pro level Integra receiver. Audio pauses coming out of both quick mode or slow motion. If I turn off Dolby digital and go PCM and stay in regular speed there is no delay. Even regular mode in Dolby has a delay of about 2-3 seconds coming out of quick mode but if I do quick mode it is 5 to 10 second delay until audio comes back. Had older model tivos on same tv's same setup and no issues with audio delays on either.

Tivo claims they have a case open on this and it may be addressed in future updates. I don't know how this made it to production since it seems widespread.


----------

